
How Slack Got Ahead in Diversity - EpicBlackCrayon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/04/how-slack-got-ahead-in-diversity/558806/?single_page=true
======
karmakaze
> What’s notable about this is that Slack has achieved it without a designated
> “head of diversity,” a role...

Well done. It's in the company's culture DNA and not the responsibility of a
separate group. It's great that they do it quietly like it shouldn't be a big
thing. Like saying there's little sexual harassment, it's good but shouldn't
be there to start with.

Might even be getting some moneyball advantages.

------
kleer001
I'll be quite interested to see if this leads towards more productivity and
other marks of a better company.

But it sounds cosmetic to me.

